# 6 exhaust TT



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## obscuriosity (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*

i see trucks around here all the time that have *8*! 
idiotic.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (WolfGTI)*

I think this guy...








...has something to say about that.


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (Cerebrit)*

i'm too lazy to find the pics but i hate the people who have the Audi emblum exhaust








some people who customize there cars should be shot, or atleast draged behind behind there "work or art"
edit: the paint on that audi looks really good


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*

The spacing isnt even right, the gap between them should be equal


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*

It gets worse

















http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/629695


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:25 AM 10-12-2004_


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*

That guy is in MIVE (michiganvw.org)
We had a show in May and he got pissed that he didn't win anything. He peeled out of the parking lot all pissed.


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (user name unknown)*

whats with those wheels?


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It gets worse

















http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/629695

That explains the exhaust. Now doesn't it?








_Modified by [email protected] at 10:25 AM 10-12-2004_


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (xmaciek82x)*

God, you just made me cry with those pics.......


----------



## rader023 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (user name unknown)*

Id be pissed if my car looked that bad


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (rader023)*

::Loads gun:: Does anyone have this kids home adress?









-Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (BugBoy4Life)*

I think I'm gonna link this thread in his guest book


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (BugBoy4Life)*


_Quote »_Being a former DB Dragracing World Record Breaker in 2000 and 2001


_Quote »_Exaust: The Pipes were custom done by a local exaust shop. Thanks a bunch Otto for taking the time with my crazy Idea!!
Two 3 inch pipes come off 2 PhatKats Replacement Cads streight back into what I like to call the Hex Exaust. It has a nice sound to it. It is a streight pipe layout. Nothing in the way exsept the Replacement Cads, the rest is all PIPE! It has a great sound to it. Yes it is loud ! But it does not have that "RICE BURNER SQUEEL" sound in it. It sounds more like a race car out of the Fast & Furious, a deep rich sound







(I AM NOT RAGIN ON RICE BURNERS)

All done by this guy


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT ([email protected])*

wow, so sorry to see that.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_
All done by this guy









See what happens when Howdy Doody trys to make a car better??!!


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I think I'm gonna link this thread in his guest book
please do he needs an intervention


----------



## corey5312 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*

dumb and dumber


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (rempel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rempel* »_please do he needs an intervention

Well I tried but I'm not willing to take the time to register for that dump of a website that CarDomain is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
CarDomain.. where people with no style and poor taste go to think they are good with cars


----------



## speedracer82 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_
Exaust: The Pipes were custom done by a local exaust shop. Thanks a bunch Otto for taking the time with my crazy Idea!!


Nice work Otto,










_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_
That guy is in MIVE (michiganvw.org)
We had a show in May and he got pissed that he didn't win anything. He peeled out of the parking lot all pissed.









I know the judging at the show was so unfair....


----------



## sixdoubleseven (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_
All done by this guy









"exsept" hahahahahahaha


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well I tried but I'm not willing to take the time to register for that dump of a website that CarDomain is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
CarDomain.. where people with no style and poor taste go to think they are good with cars









I linked it, hopefully he is genius enough to copy and paste it and check this out.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote »_But it does not have that "RICE BURNER SQUEEL" sound in it. It sounds more like a *race car out of the Fast & Furious*, a deep rich sound (I AM NOT RAGIN ON RICE BURNERS)

Truly, you've stumbled upon a gem!


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (PsyberVW)*

Somewhere, just now, Ebb had a sharp pain lance through his head.


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (PsyberVW)*

Someday, we'll look back on this, laugh nervously, then change the subject


----------



## winkosmosis (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT ([email protected])*

I was about to post this but Cardomain wanted me to log in:
You have very poor taste. You turned a beautiful car into some wannabe ghettofabulous piece of crap. That exhaust is disgraceful. Do you think you get stares because your car looks good? Nope. You get stares because your car looks like it's from the ghetto but is driven by a goofy looking pasty white guy.


----------



## CTSharV (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (winkosmosis)*

that dude gets no ass....ever.


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_That guy is in MIVE (michiganvw.org)
We had a show in May and he got pissed that he didn't win anything. He peeled out of the parking lot all pissed.

yup
btw, that exhaust has no muffler, just stright pip back to the 6 finger "comb"
kinda like this...
-|
-|
-|
----------------------------------
-|
-|


----------



## Delux (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (username)*

that tt needs more exhaust. he should run some side pipes with that 6 piece.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (Delux)*

[Walken]
Fellas... The car had, what appeared to be, a dynamite sound... But it coulda used a little more _exhaust..._
[/Walken]


----------



## Delux (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (Cerebrit)*


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (JettaGL_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGL_1.8T* »_[Walken]
Fellas... The car had, what appeared to be, a dynamite sound... But it coulda used a little more _exhaust..._
[/Walken]

BWAAHH!!!! "I need _MORE_ exhaust!"


----------



## cmr (Apr 29, 1999)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (lsinlv)*

race car outta the fast and furious, huh?
eish.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (Cabby-Blitz)*










Aparently somebody did not get the notice from Wal-Mart on the recall of the non flame retardant jackets.


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (CBJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBJ* »_Somewhere, just now, Ebb had a sharp pain lance through his head.

there's only so many of that get the humor in this....bwhahahahaha


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (SKNKWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKNKWRX* »_









Aparently somebody did not get the notice from Wal-Mart on the recall of the non flame retardant jackets.

u rock mannnn!! car looks dope















. sorry, start over and take those things of the car man.


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (SKNKWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKNKWRX* »_









Aparently somebody did not get the notice from Wal-Mart on the recall of the non flame retardant jackets.

And check out the shocker buick (i think) in the corner


----------



## metalfreak (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (4RCD3S4)*

In reference to the exhaust:

_Quote »_ When I came in they did not expect me to want this! ;-) 

gee i wonder why


----------



## LeChefJosh (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (metalfreak)*

I'm all about making fun of this hideous car, but it's not cool to make personal jabs at this guy for how he looks and what he wears. Everyone is different, we're here for the cars
Even the terribly bad ones


----------



## lyledriver (Apr 20, 2001)

Everyone is different.
No two exausts are NOT ON FIRE!!!


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (LeChefJosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeChefJosh* »_I'm all about making fun of this hideous car, but it's not cool to make personal jabs at this guy for how he looks and what he wears. Everyone is different, we're here for the cars
Even the terribly bad ones









I agree with this guy. I kinda thought I was in the mkIV forum.








Yea his car is not the best in the world, far from it, but he likes it (







), so let just leave him alone.


----------



## SLCDub (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (xmaciek82x)*

I've been trying to figure out how many "whp" the license plate says the car has...800???


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (SLCDub)*

Being a MIVE member I've seen the car before...didn't make fun of the guy because I thought maybe he was slow or something...I mean that would explain the car right?!


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (VR6Stress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6Stress* »_there's only so many of that get the humor in this....bwhahahahaha


LOL, where is that guy anyway ?


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_
See what happens when Howdy Doody trys to make a car better??!!









See what happens when parents breed with their own children....


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_See what happens when parents breed with their own children....
good god!


----------



## peach (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (J-Tim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Tim* »_
LOL, where is that guy anyway ?


yeah, I miss the fat bastid. Sorta like Obin without the encyclopedic knowledge.
He got banned, btw.


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (peach)*

He has a Aztek as well... What do you expect?







I wouldnt be suprised if the Aztek has 8 exhaust tips and spinners









-Paul


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_All done by this guy









Well, when mom and pop drive an Aztec, it's only natural to defile a car that way.


----------



## CTSharV (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (SKNKWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKNKWRX* »_











more pics of "SHOCKER" please.


----------



## Adam H (Sep 4, 2003)

"BOOMNPT?" PT Cruiser with subs?


----------



## Ron L (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (harv2892)*

Hmmm, I notice a striking resemblance


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

What people don't realize is he started on trucks first.
link

_Quote »_We've got some secret insider behind the scenes information on this monstrosity:
The first prototype of this vehicle was built by a little known Northrop/GM consortium to apply technology developed for the ill-fated XB-70 supersonic bomber to the SUV market. Each exhaust stack is actually connected to JPX propane powered micro turbine normally used in Radio Controlled airplanes.
Reports are that the vehicle can cruise at Mach .055 sustained. The heat generated by the aerodynamic friction causes the body of the truck to stretch by an incredible .032" and the windshield glass glows red during cruise (to counteract this tendency, the defrosters are turned to the ON/BI-LEVEL position and the A/C is cranked up). Refueling is accomplished via SPR inlet (Single Point Refuel) that is protected by a retractable aerodynamic fairing mounted in the fuselage rear - minimizing excessive air loads imposed by the slipstream.
Strict weight and balance must be maintained during cruise. The crew must continually monitor the dual fuel tanks and switch between systems in order to avoid buffeting and fuel injector starvation.
A special fuel is required that has a high water/grit content that is needed to clean the 1st-15th stage compressor rotors/stators and diffuser of each engine. The grit is burned up in the combustion chambers before it can harm the turbine wheels. Because of the body stretch problem, the fuel systems leak when the vehicle is at rest but the volatile fluid evaporates at cruise, nixing the problem (the same is true for the cooling, hydraulic steering and drive train, and window cleaning systems).
Each vehicle is fitted with a Whistler ECM defensive system and Audiovox communications platform. Offensive weaponry includes Chrome Naked Chick profile emblems on each mud flap, 70 million candlepower K.C. Dayligher array, Lady Calvin sticker, Viper alarm system (set to "when the wind blows") and a Yoko Ono boxed CD set for the Comm. system.
The joint project was later abandoned when Northrop opted out to concentrate on the then new F-20 Tigershark. GM, however, pressed on and will be relying heavily on the technology in the '03 model year


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (SKNKWRX)*

if he wanted to rice a car out he should have bought a civic


----------



## AviTT225 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (Delux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delux* »_










LOL








I wonder how much HP he gets with that


----------



## a1vdubnut (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (SKNKWRX)*

Ive gotta fevah...and the only cure...is more exhaust!!!
this kid needs a good cavalier to disgrace!!!!
leave the real cars alone buddy!!!


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (a1vdubnut)*

hehehe first time i look bak to my thread








Good to see that no one have seen him before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audigarage (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*

that is the ugliest thing i have ever seen. looks like he's trying way to hard to stand out.


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuner4ever* »_

















Dude was this smoking shards by chance when he was styling his car
???? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (harv2892)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harv2892* »_







[/
more pics of "SHOCKER" please.

DaARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
Man O man that guy looks very very retarded.
Shocker must have been his first car lol.
loser!
I wish i had more hands so i can give that car 4 thumbs down http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i hate people who F*ck up nice cars.










_Modified by ShardedGLI at 4:18 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It gets worse

















http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/629695

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:25 AM 10-12-2004_



_Modified by ShardedGLI at 4:35 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*









Look at the creep sh*t http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (VR6Stress)*









If i had this automobile i would end myself


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (ShardedGLI)*

people suck at life these days










_Modified by ShardedGLI at 4:36 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (ShardedGLI)*

Look at the NICE SILVER TT in the background http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (ShardedGLI)*









thats the giver of life to the man w/ the sh*tty car HAHAAHAHAH


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (ShardedGLI)*









working hard to make the TT gayer and gayer by the day


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (ShardedGLI)*









Posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (ShardedGLI)*









LIke father like son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

nasty


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (ShardedGLI)*

That's it, I'm getting spinners for both my GLIs, spinner hubcaps I mean


----------



## wannabejdm (Sep 30, 2004)

thats crazy


----------



## MpowerM3 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuner4ever* »_


















hahahah that has got to be close to the grossest tt ever!


----------



## a1vdubnut (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (MpowerM3)*

CLOSE???? what can be worse...when it comes to TTs
_Quote, originally posted by *MpowerM3* »_

hahahah that has got to be close to the grossest tt ever!


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*

bump for wackness







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ShardedGLI (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*

Paint is no good http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Turmoil (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL... some people should be screened before they are ALLOWED to purchase a fine automobile such as the TT... I mean come on, 6 exhaust pipes???? 
...as far as the dude's jacket... were can I get one?


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (ShardedGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShardedGLI* »_








working hard to make the TT gayer and gayer by the day









Where can I find this Tuner? I need some work done on my rides.


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (EvilGTI)*


----------



## username-invalid (Sep 26, 2004)

in comic book land, he'd be an evil mad scientist that got his a$$ handed to him by some cool superhero. Instant classic.


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (username-invalid)*








I'm not saying anything about exhaust or rear Diffusers


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (JamesGti1.8T)*

When six isn't enough...


----------



## One-Off Wonder (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (SKNKWRX)*

I'll bet a grand on the fact that this guy has never gotten laid in his life, and the best part is he probably thinks that car is going to help change that. My tip is to stop spending money on you car and start saving for a hooker


----------



## BLK20vt (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (One-Off Wonder)*

I'm actually shocked he hasn't posted yet here in his defence.
thats when the real fun will begin.


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (BLK20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLK20vt* »_I'm actually shocked he hasn't posted yet here in his defence.
thats when the real fun will begin.

we should send im a PM in cardomain with the link to point here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLK20vt (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 6 exhaust TT (vwtuner4ever)*

i'm game, but i dont have an account there. nor will i ever








whose the guinea pig?


----------

